# East Yorkshire Knock



## HRC99 (Sep 27, 2010)

I know there's a few of us on here but wondered if anyone fancied a knock somewhere in East Yorkshire before the weather turns really crap?

Flexible on dates, times, locations etc.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 27, 2010)

Would like to go back to Ashby Decoy, it is a fine course.
Would need to be before Goswick, what Friday the 8th October?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 27, 2010)

If it was a weekend I could possibly make it down.


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 27, 2010)

Would like to go back to Ashby Decoy, it is a fine course.
Would need to be before Goswick, what Friday the 8th October?
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of it.  What's it like?


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 27, 2010)

Count me in, pretty flexible on dates as long as there is a little bit of notice.

Ashby Decoy is over in Scunthorpe, shortish track, but fairly tight and nearly always in good nick.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 27, 2010)

It just outside  Scunthorp
http://www.ashbydecoy.co.uk/home.htm
We played 36 at the end of August.
nice course well worth a visit.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 27, 2010)

It just outside  Scunthorp
http://www.ashbydecoy.co.uk/home.htm
We played 36 at the end of August.
nice course well worth a visit.
		
Click to expand...

Teasingly close to FP


----------



## Lump (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd be game for this with a bit of notice. (So I can book time off work if mid week)


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 27, 2010)

It just outside  Scunthorp
http://www.ashbydecoy.co.uk/home.htm
We played 36 at the end of August.
nice course well worth a visit.
		
Click to expand...

Teasingly close to FP  

Click to expand...

Now there's a thought.  They take 2 4 1s at FP.


----------



## Macster (Sep 27, 2010)

I could be up for this 

FP is always worth a visit, and Elsham was always a good track too, although I havent been for a few years.

Depending on numbers, my own course @ Brough might be a candidate too perhaps ?


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 27, 2010)

Elsham still has a decent reputation, though they had a clubhouse fire a little while back and I don't know if its recovered.

FP speaks for itself and Brough would also be ideal.


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 27, 2010)

I suppose it depends on whether we want an East Yorkshire day's golf or a Lincolnshire day's golf.


----------



## Wildrover (Sep 27, 2010)

Elsham's clubhouse is back in business again, haven't been but told it's superb. I could be up for a game if on a w/e.


----------



## Macster (Sep 27, 2010)

true !

One thing is for sure, we dont want a day like today :-(

Brough is ok at the mo', and always a tough test of golf.  We have a few issues soon to be tackled hopefully by the new greenkeeper starting soon, - just a bit of tidying up and attention to detail etc, and the only real problem we have at the minute is the damage that Crows are doing looking for Crane Fly grubs.   Hacking up sections of the course - its unbeleivable.

Selby is supposed to be a fabulous track too, but have never played it yet.


----------



## teegirl (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry if this is getting too much choice, but has anyone been to  College Pines? is it in E. York's?  I've heard good reports about it and it's not too dear either, also were doing 2 fore 1.

Count me in anywhere


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 27, 2010)

Are we going to go north or south of the river?


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 27, 2010)

Why don't we say north of the river then we can narrow down the candidates from there?


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok the course I was thinking of is Cottingham,
http://www.cottinghamparks.co.uk/pages.php?currPage=contact&googlemap=true
we played there last month.
Dont know if they do 2 for 1, courses that do are Hessle-Gansted and Beverly.
All within easy reach of the M62 and the Humber bridge.


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 28, 2010)

North of the River, the obvious options are:

Beverley
Bridlington
Brough
Burstwick
Cave Castle
Cherry Burton
Cottingham
Driffield
Flamborough
Ganstead
Ganton
Hainsworth Park
Hessle
Hornsea
Hull
Kilnwick Percy
Skidby Lakes

Of those, Ganton is expensive.  I'm not a fan of Burstwick, Cherry Burton, Ganstead, Hainsworth Park & Skidby Lakes.  Never played Driffield.  Bridlington is ok, but nothing special.

2 Fore 1s definitely at Beverley, Cave Castle and Kilnwick Percy.  Possibly others?

Chris is a member at Brough and I'm at Beverley so those two would be easy to arrange.  But I'm happy with pretty much anywhere.

Any thoughts?


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

never played beverly or brough so either for me.
Friday the 8th October 10'oclock tee time?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 28, 2010)

never played beverly or brough so either for me.
Friday the 8th October 10'oclock tee time?
		
Click to expand...

Bacon Bap at 9.30 and I'm in


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

How many have we now?
Bobmac
Teegirl
Grumpyjock
HRC99
Wherediditgo
Lump
Macster
Wildrover ?
Kellfire ?

Shall we make it Beverly then?
Friday 8th October teetime 10'oclock
bacon butties and coffee before?


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 28, 2010)

I could do that but happy to play at Beverley or happy to play anywhere really.


----------



## vig (Sep 28, 2010)

I might be up for a knock, dates permitting.  Struggling for midweek at the moment cos i'm doing two jobs.

Wouldn't mind Ganton but easy really


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 28, 2010)

I might be up for a knock, dates permitting.  Struggling for midweek at the moment cos i'm doing two jobs.

Wouldn't mind Ganton but easy really
		
Click to expand...

Ganton is Â£80 per round/day mid-week until the end of October then it drops to Â£50 per round/day until March.  Â£90 at the weekends.

For me Ganton is one for the lighter months when you can get 36 in and make it better value.  Spring is the best for me at Ganton when all the gorse is in bloom.  It looks amazing.


----------



## Lump (Sep 28, 2010)

Im in, but I'll have to get the a-ok on the day off first. SO.. a previsional yes from me.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't really want to be payinf that sort of Â£Â£Â£Â£ the week before Goswick.

Quite happy to play any of the other suggestions so I will go along with the majority.


----------



## Macster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ganton is fantastic, but it is expensive and a little 'out of the way' for a few perhaps.

I'll call my place and see what they will charge at the moment, I may be able to sign a few in at the 'members guest' rate, which I think is about Â£16.
(normal 18Hole rate is Â£35)

We're going to be hit'n miss with the weather too this time of year, so I dont think its worth paying a lot just in case etc......?


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ganton is fantastic, but it is expensive and a little 'out of the way' for a few perhaps.
		
Click to expand...

 Agreed.  That's off the list then!




			I'll call my place and see what they will charge at the moment, I may be able to sign a few in at the 'members guest' rate, which I think is about Â£16.
(normal 18Hole rate is Â£35)
		
Click to expand...

 Depending on how many Beverley would be Â£10-15.  




			We're going to be hit'n miss with the weather too this time of year, so I dont think its worth paying a lot just in case etc......?
		
Click to expand...

  Definitely.

Any thoughts on date & venue or is the date ok with people?


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

cheapest and best, ok on that price for your local.
now a  date?


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

do the club do bacon butties?


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 28, 2010)

I could pretty much manage any date at a pinch, given a little notice, although a Friday would be easier!

Rhubarb_theatre_golf is also interested in playing.


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 28, 2010)

cheapest and best, ok on that price for your local.
now a  date?
		
Click to expand...

Never said it was the best!  Brough and Beverley are chalk and cheese.  One's a parkland course and the other is more of a heathland/links type course.

So can we say Friday 8th October then?


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 29, 2010)

good for me, you request the tee times and let us know.
will look for directions now.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I wouldn't mind playing that par 3 at Brough


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 29, 2010)

what one that?


----------



## Macster (Sep 29, 2010)

This one ?


----------



## Macster (Sep 29, 2010)

Fri 8th slight problem at Brough - Humber Alliance meeting till 1pm, so would have to be a PM game.

I can sign in 6 at Guest fee of Â£16, and any more would pay Â£35, - but we could split across the board and average it out etc.


----------



## Macster (Sep 29, 2010)

or this one ?  







Both barstewards........and 195+ on any Medal day.......


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 29, 2010)

whats the state of play at beverley?
or do we go for an afternoon game at brough?
im good for both.
so how many are turning up then?


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 29, 2010)

I need to speak to the pro and have a haggle with him which I'll do tomorrow but, officially, I can sign one in @ Â£10 and it's Â£17 per round.  I'm sure they'll do a bit of a deal though depending on how may there are.

Although, they do take 2-Fore-1s if anyone's got any.  There's nothing in the diary so morning shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 29, 2010)

Right ladies and gentlemen, what do we do.
please make your decision
Beverley in the morning
 or
Brough in the afternoon?
never played either so I would do both.
Im in for Brough.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 29, 2010)

Beverley in the morning Brough in the afternoon anyone?


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sounds good to me.  Although, Beverley is a damn good walk.


----------



## Macster (Sep 29, 2010)

Count me out for 36


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Count me out for 36
		
Click to expand...

And me.  I'm not fussed where we play so someone make the decision!


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 29, 2010)

Beverley in the morning Brough in the afternoon anyone? 

Only if we can have buggies!
my little legs are wacked.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 29, 2010)

Beverley in the morning Brough in the afternoon anyone?

for the 36
Whereditgo
Grumpyjock


For 18 Beverley in the morning
HRC18
Macster

Brough in the afternoon
Macster
HRC18

put your name forward.


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Beverley is a very good hike so unless you're very fit, I wouldn't advise 36.  As it's so hilly you're not allowed buggies on the course.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 29, 2010)

Was a little tongue in cheek suggesting 36, that said I would have gone for it (but then I am barking mad lol)

The weather could easily be inclement and setting out again in already wet gear would take the edge off I suspect.

Given the elevation changes at Beverley and no buggies I think that Brough may be the sensible option for Chris?

Don't know if an afternoon knock rules out bob and Jan though?


----------



## Macster (Sep 29, 2010)

As long as my PK is allowed, I'm good to walk anywhere.......


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Trolleys, electric or otherwise are no problem.  Just buggies.  Mainly because on a couple of the holes, you'd probably kill yourself in one.


----------



## Lump (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm game for either, but I need to know asap so I can try and book the time off. A decision tonight would be very helpful. 

I'll play either course as ours is very hilly anyways. Would prefer a morning tee off though, other than that I'm not too bothered


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 29, 2010)

Think we've pretty much settled on the 8th, just need to decide which track we are playing, Beverley in the morning or Brough in the afternoon


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Any thoughts, Bob?

So far:

Whereditgo
Macster
HRC99
Lump
Grumpyjock

Any I've missed?


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 29, 2010)

Have just sent a text to Vig and rhubarb_theatre_golf to ask if they can make the 8th


----------



## bobmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't know if an afternoon knock rules out bob and Jan though?
		
Click to expand...

Afternoon at Brough sounds perfick


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 29, 2010)

The steep hills of Beverley put you off, Bob? 

Brough it is then.  Seven so far, I make it. Excellent.


----------



## vig (Sep 29, 2010)

Friday is going to be tight, couldn't do morning.  PM at a push


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Friday is going to be tight, couldn't do morning.  PM at a push
		
Click to expand...

It has to be pm as Brough is booked up in the morning.


----------



## Lump (Sep 29, 2010)

What tee time would we be looking at for brough?


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 29, 2010)

would we go for 2 o'clock then,
how many do we have
grumpyjock
wherditgo
HRC18
macster
bobmac
vig ?
lump
r-t-g ?
teegirl ?


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 29, 2010)

would we go for 2 o'clock then,
how many do we have
grumpyjock
wherditgo
*HRC99* - Fixed
macster
bobmac
vig ?
lump
r-t-g  -  *Confirmed* 
teegirl ?  -  *Bob is in so safe to assume Jan is too I reckon*

Click to expand...


----------



## Macster (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like I'd better book the tee then 

Maybe a 1.52 & 2pm Tee times, and we can all meet for a bacon sarnie before ?

I'll see if I can get permission for us to play off Whites if everyone wants......it certainly makes a visual difference to some of the holes, as well as a 'competetive' difference !

Course holds up to rain well, so the next few days shouldnt make a huge difference if it belts it down, which is forecast, but lets hope that next Friday is better than its been this week !


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 29, 2010)

Cheers, Chris, I drive past your track twice a day and never played it yet so I am really looking forward to it


----------



## Macster (Sep 29, 2010)

Sure you'll enjoy it Phil, just bring a draw with you if u can for the day   

Perhaps if everyone can PM me with confirmation etc, and full names etc, I can set things up at the Pro Shop to speed us in.

Cheers.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 30, 2010)

now he tells us. My slice is no buddy good then!
looking forward to playing, it looks a good course.


----------



## rhubarbtheatregolf (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Guys, 
Whereditgo has pencilled me in for Brough game Oct 8th.  Sorry chaps, I've tried to rearrange my Friday around it, but I have a meeting 6pm Lincoln, so if the tee-time is 2pm in Brough, and it takes me 1.5hrs to get there, I can't see how I could manage 9 holes let alone 18 (not without rushing).  If it had been morning-time - no problem.  Not to worry, sorry chaps, I'll have to respectfully decline the offer on this occasion.  Please bear me in mind next time though.  Thanks.   Have a great game at Brough (he said enviously).


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sure you'll enjoy it Phil, just bring a draw with you if u can for the day   

Perhaps if everyone can PM me with confirmation etc, and full names etc, I can set things up at the Pro Shop to speed us in.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent, Chris.


----------



## Lump (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm now confirmed for this now. Been a while since I've not played at home. Pm incoming


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 30, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 30, 2010)

Vig's struggling with work, but the afternoon is more of a possibility, he is trying to juggle things around to suit.


----------



## Macster (Sep 30, 2010)

Thx fellas - got ur messages.  Thats 5 of us confirmed so far,..... if Bob & Jan are playing, 7.

Anyone else want to make it 8 ?


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone else want to make it 8 ?
		
Click to expand...

Would be 8 with Bob & Jan and Dave (Vig)


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 1, 2010)

Can't do midweek, had a lot of time off recently. Maybe next time.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 1, 2010)

Its not widweek its friday the 8th October @ 1.52&2.00 tee times.


----------



## Wildrover (Oct 1, 2010)

I finish work in Gainsborough at 12.30 so could make it ok. If someone from the 8 drops out I'll step in.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 1, 2010)

name noted and will keep u informed.


----------



## Macster (Oct 3, 2010)

Fellas - I've dropped a *CLANGER* 

Just been reminded by wifey that I'm taking my son to a Uni Open Day next Friday - meaning all our planning for Brough Fri PM is now doomed, as I'm not going to be around, or back in time etc.

HRC - can you step in and re-arrange for Beverley perhaps ?

Sorry Chaps.......I'm an eejit.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 3, 2010)

Are we going to make this an afternoon round at beverly then?
Im in if so.
Or shall we make it an afternoon meet at Cottingham?
How many are up for this?


----------



## Lump (Oct 3, 2010)

Im still in where ever we play. Have booked friday off so makes no change to me.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking at this one
they have a special offer
http://www.gansteadpark.co.uk/
or the packages on offer for more then 8 persons

http://www.gansteadpark.co.uk/index.php?pageLink=Golf+Society+Day+Packages


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking at this one
they have a special offer
http://www.gansteadpark.co.uk/
or the packages on offer for more then 8 persons

http://www.gansteadpark.co.uk/index.php?pageLink=Golf+Society+Day+Packages

Click to expand...

Talked to the pro shop today we should be able to get on after 2 O'clock its Â£24 but they do take 2-4-1.
The winter warmer could be on offer will know tommorrow after the sec gets in.
will keep you all informed.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't know what the cours is like, HRC99 may well know though, what I do know is it's on the opposite side of the City to that which you guys are travelling from.

I'm inclined to think we should play Beverley myself.


----------



## HRC99 (Oct 3, 2010)

I should be able to arrange it.  Ony my way back from the Ryder Cup tired and wet, so won't be able to sort it until tomorrow.

How many confirmed players are there?

PS Ganstead is crap.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 3, 2010)

The only ones I know
Grumpyjock
Whereditgo
Lump
Wildrover  ?
Bobmac
Teegirl
Vig        ?
HRC99

Anyone else?


----------



## Wildrover (Oct 3, 2010)

Still up for this if Beverley, prob couldn't make it to other side of Hull in time if Ganstead.


----------



## HRC99 (Oct 3, 2010)

Beverley shouldn't be a problem but I'll double check tomorrow and post back.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 3, 2010)

Cottingham looks nice


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 4, 2010)

Cottingham is nice.
meals as well are ok.
2-4-1
Would save Wherditgo and myself a bit of travelling.


----------



## HRC99 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cottingham is a nice track.

My only reservation with it is that it can be quite a slow round as there are driveable par 4s and at least one par 5 which is reachable in 2.  I've always found that you are looking at 4.5 hours per round.

Just an observation, I'm happy to play there as it is a nice track.  I'm heading down to London this morning for a couple of days, so if a concensus can be reached on here as to whether it's Cottingham or Beverley by late afternoon when I log back on that'd be great.

I will gladly go with whatever everyone decides. Just looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## HRC99 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cottingham GC to Beverley GC will take you about 5 minutes in the car.  It is no distance at all and very easy.

Just in case, distance was a concern.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 4, 2010)

not worried about the drive. just availability.
no word back from Ganstead yet.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 4, 2010)

Are we going to do Beverley in the afternoon then?
All those in favour put your hands up.


----------



## HRC99 (Oct 4, 2010)

Beverley's not a problem on Friday afternoon.  Cottingham's fine for me. 

C'mon people.  Choose your track:

Beverley 

or

Cottingham


----------



## bobmac (Oct 4, 2010)

Cottingham for me and Jan please


----------



## Wildrover (Oct 4, 2010)

Cottingham ok for me, slightly nearer. Got a 2fore1 voucher as well if required.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 4, 2010)

Dont know about 2-4-1.
For Cottingham
HRC99
Wildrover
Bobmac
Teegirl

And just to confuse you even more
Ganstead would do an offer
Â£15 each if there are 8 or more.
Food would be extra.
2.00 tee time.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 4, 2010)

Would save Wherditgo and myself a bit of travelling.
		
Click to expand...

Cottingham takes me about 10 minutes from home, Beverley 15


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 4, 2010)

Dont know about 2-4-1.
For Cottingham
HRC99
Wildrover
Bobmac
Teegirl

And just to confuse you even more
Ganstead would do an offer
Â£15 each if there are 8 or more.
Food would be extra.
2.00 tee time.
		
Click to expand...

Thought we had already rules out Ganstead on the ground of it being crap!?!? (according to HRC99 who has played it!)

I really don't mind where we play, I've played Cottingham and would agree with all the comments that have gone before. Chris and I were going to play it Friday morning as a 'warm up' anyway!

Never played Beverley and it's a track I have fancied playing for a while as it looks a little out of the ordinary, can always play there another time though as it is very local for me


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 4, 2010)

Agreed then its Cottingham in the afternoon, will see about lunch and tee times.
Any one staying for a meal afters?
It was Â£22 per person for the morning.
So should be the same for the afternoon game.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 5, 2010)

Grumpyjock
Whereditgo
Lump
Wildrover ?
Bobmac
Teegirl
Vig ?
HRC99 

Shall arrange a teetime then?


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 5, 2010)

Tee time altered to 2.00 & 2.07.Grumpyjock
Whereditgo
Lump
Wildrover ?
Bobmac
Teegirl
Vig ?
HRC99 
PM me if you can make it.


----------



## Lump (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm good for that time and location. Not sure about meal afterwards yet, trying to re-arrange plans to make it possible


----------



## bobmac (Oct 5, 2010)

Me and Jan are in


----------



## vig (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry guys, i'm going to have to scratch.
I have the unenviable task of telling 23 employees they  aren't going to have a job in 4 weeks and it doesn't seem right to just tell them and jaunt off for a game.
I really aren't looking forward to it at all.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 5, 2010)

No problems dave, dont fancy your job. Done that a couple of times give me butterflys just thinking about it again.


----------



## Wildrover (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm confirmed for this as well, also confirmed it on the other thread.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep I'll be there - weather forecast ok too


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 6, 2010)

Tee time altered to 2.00 & 2.07.Grumpyjock
1 Whereditgo   confirmed
2 Lump         confirmed
3 Wildrover    confirmed
4 Bobmac       confirmed
5 Teegirl      confirmed
6 HRC99        confirmed 

2 X 3ball it is then
Just need to select the groups
roll of dice
2,6,5
1,3,4
this looks like a fix but its the way the dice rolled.
all right folks


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2010)

Tee time altered to 2.00 & 2.07.Grumpyjock
1 Whereditgo   confirmed
2 Lump         confirmed
3 Wildrover    confirmed
4 Bobmac       confirmed
5 Teegirl      confirmed
6 HRC99        confirmed 

2 X 3ball it is then
Just need to select the groups
roll of dice
2,6,5
1,3,4
this looks like a fix but its the way the dice rolled.
all right folks
		
Click to expand...

Are you not playing?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 6, 2010)

Are you not playing?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 6, 2010)

I thought as team captian I could chose which team to play for.
There are only 6 numbers on a dice.
Damm forgot to add my name, must remember to engage brain before pressing submit. 
Waiting to see if we get a further member to make it foresomes.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 6, 2010)

will make my choice and go with group 1.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 6, 2010)

I thought as team captian I could chose which team to play for.
There are only 6 numbers on a dice.
Damm forgot to add my name, must remember to engage brain before pressing submit. 
Waiting to see if we get a further member to make it foresomes.
		
Click to expand...

You are a natural at organising Chris


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 6, 2010)

it even worked out that those who have not played together had a chance to meet our local guru "Bob the man".


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2010)

it even worked out that those who have not played together had a chance to meet our local guru "Bob the builder". 

Click to expand...

Dam, better find my clubs.
Is Cottingham ok for carrying or is it a bit hilly, bearing in mind I'm almost as old as Smiffy


----------



## Macster (Oct 6, 2010)

Pretty flat Bob, you'll be fine carrying.
Havent played it this year, but for a newish course, its not bad.

Mind you, I'm annoyed you cant all play at Brough tomorrow because of my abcense, I've just walked down the lane that splits the course and its looking mighty purrdyyyyy for this time of year, lush'n green, and fairways striped.
We have a new Greenkeeper started this week I understand, from Skipton GC, and he's apparently one of only 20 Master Green Keepers in the UK, so we have high hopes for Brough looking stunning next summer, and years to come. Its been a little 'untidy' by its own standards for a year or 2, so a change is welcome, and I'm sure will be worth it.

Perhaps we can re-arrange a meet at Brough for when its looking like this again next summer......


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2010)

Pretty flat Bob, you'll be fine carrying.
Havent played it this year, but for a newish course, its not bad.

Mind you, I'm annoyed you cant all play at Brough tomorrow because of my abcense, I've just walked down the lane that splits the course and its looking mighty purrdyyyyy for this time of year, lush'n green, and fairways striped.
We have a new Greenkeeper started this week I understand, from Skipton GC, and he's apparently one of only 20 Master Green Keepers in the UK, so we have high hopes for Brough looking stunning next summer, and years to come. Its been a little 'untidy' by its own standards for a year or 2, so a change is welcome, and I'm sure will be worth it.








Click to expand...

Looks like a goat track to me 




			Perhaps we can re-arrange a meet at Brough for when its looking like this again next summer......  

Click to expand...

I'm in


----------



## HRC99 (Oct 6, 2010)

Pretty flat Bob, you'll be fine carrying.
Havent played it this year, but for a newish course, its not bad.

Mind you, I'm annoyed you cant all play at Brough tomorrow because of my abcense, I've just walked down the lane that splits the course and its looking mighty purrdyyyyy for this time of year, lush'n green, and fairways striped.
We have a new Greenkeeper started this week I understand, from Skipton GC, and he's apparently one of only 20 Master Green Keepers in the UK, so we have high hopes for Brough looking stunning next summer, and years to come. Its been a little 'untidy' by its own standards for a year or 2, so a change is welcome, and I'm sure will be worth it.








Click to expand...





			Looks like a goat track to me 

Click to expand...

Definitely, the goats are just out of shot on the right.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 6, 2010)

Im in for next year then.
Looks a bit wide open would be tricky when the wind blows.
Bob if you join the "ping" group buggies could be available.
will bring my lightweight bag just in case its a carry.
5 club match then?


----------



## Macster (Oct 6, 2010)

GJ - I hope ur meaning Cott = Wide open ?    True-ish.

Brough can be described as many things but 'wide' and 'open' wouldnt feature........ lol


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 6, 2010)

Cottingham is no problem to carry at all.


----------



## HRC99 (Oct 6, 2010)

Right there's only thing left to be sorted out.













Shall I bring the sloe gin or the damson gin?


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 6, 2010)

Morgan spice or calvados?
Choices choices
looking at that photo it is wide open, not a bit like my course.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 6, 2010)

Right there's only thing left to be sorted out.

Shall I bring the sloe gin or the damson gin? 

Click to expand...

1 vote for Sloe Gin


----------



## HRC99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sloe gin it is.

I'm going to have to hit and run tomorrow as I've had an unexpected visitor as my father's come up from London for the weekend so I'll have to confine myself to the golf rather than any additional eating or drinking.

Apologies.

So how are we going to recognise each other?

How about we'll all be practicing our putting on the green with a V Easy?


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 7, 2010)

So how are we going to recognise each other?

How about we'll all be practicing our putting on the green with a V Easy? 

Click to expand...

Mine's arriving special delivery tomorrow


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2010)

So how are we going to recognise each other?

How about we'll all be practicing our putting on the green with a V Easy? 

Click to expand...

Mine's arriving special delivery tomorrow  

Click to expand...



Bob delivering personally now


----------



## Lump (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll be their for about 1pm. I really do like to get my putting nicely eyed in. I've said this before at other meets, my username is very apt for my appearance  . I'll be wearing a grey shirt with black trousers.

As regards for the course, do we simply arrive and book in. Or are we waiting till everyone has arrived to book in?


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 7, 2010)

James, we met at South Yorks with Deggsy and Grumpyjock looks just like his avatar, hard to believe I know but that's not a caricature!    

I would imagine it's best to book in at the pro shop on arrival and meet up on the practice green.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 7, 2010)

I will be wearing my new G McD hat.


----------



## Wildrover (Oct 7, 2010)

I wont leave Gainsborough until about 1245 so I wont be early but I will be there. Not decided on outfit yet but I have a PING G5 tour bag on a Motocaddy S1. See you there.


----------

